# Commuter tires for CX Bike



## SteveInNJ (Aug 14, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions for a commuter/road tire for a cyclocross bike? I want to start commuting to work (~12 miles each way, paved roads) with my cyclocross bike. 

Thanks!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the Continental Gator Hardshells, but my wife swears by her Specialized kevlar Armadillos.
Unless I'm riding home thru the forest, then I opt for my Conti Speedkings! (No, not a commuter tire, heh!)


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I like these in 700x28
Forté Strada K Road Tire - Road Bike Tires
and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Panaracer Urban Max in 32. Durable, fast, and the extra volume takes the sting out of my craptastic roads.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

SteveInNJ said:


> Anybody have any suggestions for a commuter/road tire for a cyclocross bike? I want to start commuting to work (~12 miles each way, paved roads) with my cyclocross bike.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm currently using a set of 28mm gp4season. I purchased them this spring, no flat, wear seems minimal, comfort is great. and grip is great dry or wet.

I like them.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

T0mi said:


> I'm currently using a set of 28mm gp4season. I purchased them this spring, no flat, wear seems minimal, comfort is great. and grip is great dry or wet.
> 
> I like them.


+1.

Have also been using Panaracer Paselas without a problem. Lots of widths, with or without kevlar beads and puncture-resistant belts. Grip and wear are excellent for commuting duties, and can be a had for a lot cheaper than gp 4 seasons.


----------



## mblock78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kenda Kwick's work pretty well too if you'll see any dirt also. They are a semi-slick tread with side knobs and are pretty inexpensive too. They come in a 30mm width that isn't even close to 30mm....I measured them at 28mm. I keep a couple sets around for crappy spring road rides or pulling my kids in the Burley trailer during the summer.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Kenda Small Block 8 -- they now come in 700x32 (or you can still find them 700x35). I used them all of last CX season and never flatted. Not expensive and good in a variety of conditions.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

SteveInNJ said:


> Anybody have any suggestions for a commuter/road tire for a cyclocross bike? I want to start commuting to work (~12 miles each way, paved roads) with my cyclocross bike.
> 
> Thanks!


Schwalbe Marathon Cross works for me, commuting, training, gravel grinders, rooty twisty east coast singletracks and rocky, jagged, fast southwest desert trails. Long wearing and durable.

The reflective sidewall is a nice bonus for commuting duty too.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Black Bart - I was looking at those, but went with the Schwalbe Marathon Extreme, I'd lose a bit on the rolling resistance, but gain in sidewall punctures. 

How is the handling with the Maraton Cross?


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I use the Ritchie speed max on mine.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

c-lo said:


> I use the Ritchie speed max on mine.


+2 but mostly because it gives me some scenic dirt road option and can be used in late fall/early spring squalls.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

webmstrk9 said:


> Black Bart - I was looking at those, but went with the Schwalbe Marathon Extreme, I'd lose a bit on the rolling resistance, but gain in sidewall punctures.
> 
> How is the handling with the Maraton Cross?


I've been happy with them. Have not had any sidewall issues either with some singletrack riding around Phoenix. Great all-around mulitpurpose cross tire, I'd switch to a bulldog or python for racing or cx only riding but those types wear out too quickly for me with pavement duty.


----------



## eddie415 (Oct 9, 2008)

Conti ultra GatorSkins in a 28. Fairly light, great puncture resistance, fast wet or dry and pretty long wearing. Switch to Kenda kwickers in a 32 for combo on and offroad and one of the better bargains to boot!


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I've tried a few, and I keep going wider and wider. Unless you have super smooth roads, don't be afraid to use some of that great tire clearance on your cross bike. 

* I started with some 700x26c Panaracers. They were ok.
* I then tried some 700x28 Bontragers, with triple puncture protection. They rode kinda like rocks. Though not impenetrable, they were fairly flat resistant. 
* This summer I ran some old school 700x30 Michelin Sprint Cyclocross tires. Yeah, the green ones with the tan sidewalls, and a semislick tread pattern. I was not using them enough for cyclocross, so I decided to stop saving them, and use them up commuting. I love the smooth ride they give. Very comfortable. With all the volume, I don't need to be paranoid, trying to avoid every crack and bump in the road in fear of pinch flats. They don't roll as fast as a narrow slick. I think a wider slick would suit my preferences the best for summer commuting. 

My summer commute is a little over 18km, one way. 

So, all I'm really saying, is I like a fairly high volume (by road standards) tire for commuting.


----------



## fiets (Jul 10, 2012)

I am using Kenda Kwik 700x30's also for my commute on a cross bike. What other tires do you use in this size that are suitable for commuting and light off-road use? 

thanks


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

webmstrk9 said:


> Black Bart - I was looking at those, but went with the Schwalbe Marathon Extreme, I'd lose a bit on the rolling resistance, but gain in sidewall punctures.
> 
> How is the handling with the Maraton Cross?


I am currently running a set of Schwalbe Marathon Mondails on my cross bike and have been really impressed with them. Rides fast on pavement and decent grip in the dirt. They are a bit on the heavy side, at least the 700x40s I run. They make a 700x35 as well. I run those tires at about 40 psi.

I've also run Schwalbe Marathon touring tires on my touring bike that sees about 50% gravel and dirt trails and they do quite well. Did about 3000 miles on that bike last year and no problems with the tires.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

32mm gatorskins


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

EDIT: 

I'm running Vittoria Randonneur *Cross *Pro (700 x 32) on my SSCX. 

Wiggle | Vittoria Randonneur Cross Pro Folding City Tyre City Tyres

No flats as of yet after commuting to work daily for 2 months.

Very happy with them and I've even used them on small gravel roads.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*28c panaracer tservs*

been on these for darn near 8 years.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Currently commuting (17km each way) on a pair of Michelin Cyclocross Jet 700x30


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

Swerny said:


> I'm running Vittoria Randonneur Pro (700 x 32) on my SSCX


I ride the same tire in 28 on my commuter bike and they are fantastic. Better grip in every condition than the Gatorskins I rode before, and fewer flats. Fantastic city tires.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Vittoria Randonneur Hyper in the 700x32 size. Quick rollers, good resistance to punctures, and a smooth ride. Also quite capable on dirt when you drop the pressure.


----------



## MRBIGRING (Sep 26, 2008)

Schwalbe Marathon extreme 700x35


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Ruffy Tuffys


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> Ruffy Tuffys


How do you like them? I'm thinking about Jack Browns...


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm using Michilin Pilot Sports right now in a 700x32. I got them for the off season to save the wear on my CX tires. They have really exceeded my expectations for a 'fat' slick. Sticky as hell, seem to be wearing nicely (too soon to really tell), reflective sidewall for evening rides and a nice tread for pushing water out if it gets wet.
They're a little skittish on gravel, not a big deal as it helps with handling skill for when the CX season starts back up. Predictable on hard pack and so far they seem durable enough to ride off road indefinitely.


----------



## stumonky (Sep 29, 2007)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Vittoria Randonneur Hyper in the 700x32 size. Quick rollers, good resistance to punctures, and a smooth ride. Also quite capable on dirt when you drop the pressure.


+1, I run the V Randonneur Pros 28c with reflective sidewall. I have over 2000 miles on these tires and never had a flat to date. And I run over just about everything.


----------



## CrazyCuz2K (Sep 8, 2009)

I use Continental GP 4000S 25mm tires. Much better ride than armadillos. The armadillos never punctured but man they rode like bricks. I've had a couple pinch flats on the GP's from jumping potholes but that's probably due to me not completely clearing it with my back wheel and low air pressure


----------



## biminyrd (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to ride Ritchey Tom Slicks on my cyclocross bike as a san francisco messenger. I think I used 32mm wide at 90psi. great ride, absorbed the bumps and pot holes, but fast when then needed to be.
I'm not sure they still make them, but they were balloons!


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

Schwalbe Durano 700x28 on my Yeti Arc-x single speed commuter. Fast, durable and grippy....


----------

